# Manual ratchet pipe threader



## andrewhunt (Feb 2, 2014)

New here, just getting into pipe threading and cutting. Bought a used ratchet pipe threader, and after wrestling with it for two days, I still can't change the die heads (not the dies, the whole head)! I can't find instructions anywhere online, any suggestions?


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Are u licensed in anything?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


Thanks.


----------

